# Monstah joined our family



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

our daughter has been begging for a kitten, we broke down an got her one, his name is Monstah, he is 10 weeks old now


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Aww he is beautiful!!


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Awww ~ how cute ! Jee, I wish you lived closer to me ... then I could've gave you one of my cats ... I have WAY to many !
Let's see ... Sugar daddy, Skittles, Tom, Spice, Rascal, and a grey one that I think my daughter calls Princess or something like that. Plus I think we have kittens on the way ... sigh.
I would like to find new homes for the females and just keep my males.
They ARE great mousers (and chipmunkers) ... I can say that for them ! I don't mind them at all actually, I like them, but I don't want them to keep multiplying. I would get my females fixed (I have 2 females plus the grey kitten I think is a female), but I called about the price and the price went up and is outrageous in my opinion ! With shots and spay/nueter we're talking getting close to $100 ! (not quite ... but almost) that's for one cat. I can't afford that !


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

Check around your local shelters or rescue groups. Alot of time they will have low cost spaying and neituring. I know around here they sometimes have nickle neutering days. You can get a cat neutered for a nickle. Female are more expensive because they have to go inside the body but I think it's around $40.
We buy our shots at TSC and give them ourselves.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Contact the cat rescues in your area or the animal shelters. Alot of times they will have a low cost day set up with a certain vet. We have sNOw BALLS (Look at the cords in caps) days here where cat neuters are 25.00 and spays are 50.00. There is no need to do vaccines if they are barn cats (or if you want to - do them yourself at home and save money). 

My barn cat is a male (deliberately) and he is not neutered. I have had him about a year now. I plan on getting the things to do it and doing it myself (I was a vet nurse for 8 years - and did neuters daily at the humane society that i used to work at) or when my friend (the vet) comes to the ranch to neuter my two bucks, I might just do it then. Heck - next time your vet is out - ask how much it would be to neuter all the boys!!! It is literally a 5 minute thing for male cats!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I forgot to mention - Monstah is GORGEOUS - Congrats!!!! And your daughter is beautiful!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful kitten and daughter.

I bet that is going to be a house cat, Right? How could you not want to cuddle up with that adorable face all the time. I just love the PRRRR of a cat. I just wish I was not so allergic to them. We do have one in the house, and 8 outside ones. We do not have any mouse or mole trouble at all anymore.


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

> Heck - next time your vet is out - ask how much it would be to neuter all the boys!!! It is literally a 5 minute thing for male cats!


Well I would do that, but then my females would just go get pregnant by other male cats in the area. So that would be pointless for me. I need my females fixed, and have no other options really. To many cats in the area ... my females would still get pregnant even if my males were fixed.


----------

